
Syrian Girl with Viral Twitter Account Narrowly Survives Bombing - Mz
http://time.com/4583640/bana-alabed-aleppo-twitter-house-bombed/
======
walter_bishop
"Exposed: White Helmets stage rescue videos"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rOL7fYyRQo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rOL7fYyRQo)

